# Gypsy/Romani Party Ideas



## markspencer (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm planning on throwing a gypsy/Romani themed party this year for Halloween. A couple of my friends are of Romani descent, though they know very little about the culture, so I need and want to keep the typical "gypsy" stereotypes--crystal balls, petty crime, etc--to a minimum. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

markspencer said:


> I'm planning on throwing a gypsy/Romani themed party this year for Halloween. A couple of my friends are of Romani descent, though they know very little about the culture, so I need and want to keep the typical "gypsy" stereotypes--crystal balls, petty crime, etc--to a minimum.
> 
> Any ideas?


Your question seems odd since your are posting from a computer in Romania. I suspect you know more than us.
Do you have any libraries or bookstores that you can find some cultural reference material? I'm afraid you'll get a lot of stereotypes from the haunters here.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG! Haunti knows this person is posting from Romania! I need a crystal ball like hers!!

Ummm....unless you DO include the "sterotypes" it really won't be a gypsy party.


----------



## johdia (Aug 9, 2010)

Google gypsy wagons and look in IMAGES. Save a couple of images, and use them to make wall decorations -- life-sized cutouts of Rom wagons.
Horses too. I think. I seem to remember gypsies as horse dealers, but that might just be because the horses used to draw the wagons.
Violins and violin music. I bet there are MP3s of gypsy music.
You definitely do NOT need crystal balls. 
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/0104/feature4/media2.html is a link to a National Geographic page that has a gypsy culture flash movie. I started to watch it but didn't want to wait for it to load.


----------

